# Rabbit food. What does yours love?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been feeding my rabbits pellets and guinea pig muslea. They seem to like the guinea pig food more as the pellets don't hardly get topped up. Can anyone reccomend a good rabbit food they'll love?

Also what's your rabbits favourite food? I've listed mine in order below.

Parsley (they can't get enough of it)
Apple
Curly Kale
Pak Choy
Spinach
carrots
Brocoli
Small slice of cucumber

I want to try new things but they're not too keen on cellery and left a strawberry I put it. I have a Ducth and a french lop, both male.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

All three of mine go mad for parsley!! 

They have excel pellets, carrot now and again and fresh greens every day!

I try a new type of veg and herb every now and again but their favourite always seems to be parsley! Barney loves a bit of banana!!

Oh and they go mad for the dry sweetcorn things that you hang in the cages and parsley bells!!


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i must say my 2 love there parsley bells...but they do love there carrots...i get them a big bag every 2 weeks!!!...also the babies like nibbling the carrots aswell...


----------



## Rocco (Feb 14, 2009)

My rabbits love Wilkinson own above any other mix, and also Russell Rabbit they love! mummy doe and babies love the Burgess excel pellet food always a clean bowl!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I would not feed my buns guinea pig food... its for guinea pigs! They have different nutritional needs, mine have super excell pellets only a handle a day and thats enough, they should have fresh veg and the majority of their diet should be hay for them to be healthy. 

Mine like porridge in the winter or occasionally half a weetabix each  they love dandelion leaves best.


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine love dill, basil and parsley and a vegetable called Kohl Rabi which they love and is really nutritious. In the shops over here they pull off the leaves and throw them in a big bin so I just go and scoop handfuls out! They also go mad for cherries in the summer  and I second that about the hay.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mine used to have guinea pig food as my vet recomended he told me it has more vit in it and i was told to give it to lily before and during pregnancy as it has the extra vits.
there now on a food for buns and i cant for the life of me remember what its called lol
lily loves brocoli she has brown bread sometimes she dont like any fruit, not tried her on parsley tho i will now lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Flake and Daisy have now been fully weaned onto Excell pellets and they love their veg in the afternoon... they love Broccoli and Cabbage and Apple too... they have carrots and cucumber but Im deff going to try some parsley too now!

I got these apple and herb treats from [email protected] they go mad for it eat it right out of my hands!


----------



## Rocco (Feb 14, 2009)

Going back to the guinea pig food being fed to rabbits! its not a problem giving rabbits guinea pig food as the main difference is that guinea pig food had vit c in it, so you should not feed guinea pigs rabbit food as it lacks the vit c that they need!


----------



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine like Apple and Dandelion the most


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Rocco said:


> Going back to the guinea pig food being fed to rabbits! its not a problem giving rabbits guinea pig food as the main difference is that guinea pig food had vit c in it, so you should not feed guinea pigs rabbit food as it lacks the vit c that they need!


Why dont they put vit c in rabbit food then? I always though guinea pig food was too rich for buns? I could be wrong though cant say im an expert on guinea pig food


----------



## Melissa666 (Nov 13, 2015)

For anyone else still coming across this post via searches...here is a great list of Top 10 Favorite Rabbit Foods:

#1 - *Carrot tops*

#2 - *Watercress *

#3 - *Celery*

#4 - *Dandelion greens *

#5 - *Kiwi fruit *

#6 - *Bell peppers - *all colors

#7 - *Fennel - *the leaf part from the top seems to be the most popular bunny treat

#8 - *Mint *

#9 - *Apple - *any variety

#10 - *Brussels sprouts

Source; SmallPetSelect*


----------

